# Ontario trip



## Lawman60

Well fellows, I'm about to take one of those fishing trips we all dream of. I'll be heading to the French River area of Ontario early Saturday morning. My brother-in-law and I are going to re live a trip we did over 25 years ago. We will be walking into two very virgin lakes called Ruth and Ruby. It's a good mile hike through the Canadian brush, with a small boat and a weeks worth of camping gear along with fishing rods, tackle, and tons of freeze dried and canned foods. The water will be taken straight from the lakes and filtered for drinking and cooking. I have a bike cycle wheel cart to pull my little 10' alum boat and three hundred lbs of gear. When we reach the water, I'll inflate a rubber dingy to pull behind us with most of the equipment. 

I have a 2 HP 2 stroke motor with a self contained fuel tank and a couple gallons of fuel. 

We will be setting up our camp on an island far from shore and the millions of black flys! Both these lakes are full of big, fat northern pike, as well as pan fish and bass. These lakes see no more than 3-5 fishermen a year as there are no cut trails to follow in. For anyone that knows the area, these lakes are off Hartley Bay road in Bigwood, Ontario. 

This time we have a little more modern equipment, such as GPS and a depth finder. We are looking to beat our best pike taken back in 1984, of 17 lbs. If we want to catch shore lunch, there are plenty of walleye in the river that feeds these lakes. I feel like a kid again! I just hope my back holds out...I'm not a spring chicken anymore!


----------



## GYoung36

That sounds awesome, so are you going thru an outfitter or just a do it yourself deal?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishlogic

Sounds like a good trip. Hope it's still how you remember it. The Hartley Bay area is pretty popular these days.


----------



## Lawman60

GYoung36 said:


> That sounds awesome, so are you going thru an outfitter or just a do it yourself deal?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is a self guide trip. I've been here many time when I was younger and know the area pretty well. But now days we have hand held GPS instead of just a compass like back in the day. I don't care where north is...point me to my truck! lol

I've been all over Ontario and we even own some cottages near Bancroft, but this is a trip back in time for the two of us. Both now in our 50's. Last time we were here, we were in our mid 20's.

Hartley Bay itself has seen a lot of changes, but the lakes we're walking in to, are still way off the trails.


----------



## WillyB2

Lawman60, this sounds like a great trip. I love to fish in Ontario. There is nothing like being in the Canadian bush and fishing in lakes teeming with fish. You guys have a great and safe trip and please let us know how it went.


----------



## Lawman60

WillyB2 said:


> Lawman60, this sounds like a great trip. I love to fish in Ontario. There is nothing like being in the Canadian bush and fishing in lakes teeming with fish. You guys have a great and safe trip and please let us know how it went.


Thank you Willy!
Yes, it is truely Gods counntry up there. We camp on an island to help keep the black flys at bay, not to mention the bear. It looks like the weather is not going to be as good as I would have liked however. Highs only in the low 50's and over night down into the 30's. But it is what it is, and I'm not missing this for anything! It's been over 25 years since I set foot on that Island and I can't wait to see if my old camp coffee pot is still there. It's awesome at night. No man made light at all, and the show of stars is breath taking. I've lay at night and listened to the wolves. It really is as close to true wilderness as I've been.
I think we'll still find the pike, and that's the main goal of this trip. My largest was only 17 lbs, but I've seen tanks that had to go over 30 soaking up the sun in back bays. Only wish we had a place to lay our hands on some giant live suckers. We're taking bait traps this time, for the first time. We'll see what we can find in soome of the feeder creeks.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Sounds like a neat trip. Hoping you guys get into some big gators and top that PB. Will be waiting on the results.


----------



## twobob

Lawman60, we take a very similar trip on the french every year. We leave from Meshaw Falls and head up river. We have about a 2 1/2 mile portage into a chain of lakes . We have had great success using small perch for the big gator pike. They are easy to catch with small jigs. Good Luck


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hopefully you and your brother aren't too big. I'd be concerned with my brother and me in a 12 footer let alone a 10 footer.Some of those portage lakes are just made for a yak or a belly boat. Hopefully the black flies won't eat before you make it through the woods. Good Luck and wear your vest.


----------



## Lawman60

twobob said:


> Lawman60 We have had great success using small perch for the big gator pike. They are easy to catch with small jigs. Good Luck


I know that perch will work, but you sure don't want to get caught using them as bait fish...very big NO-NO in Canada.


----------



## BMustang

You couldn't find a nice camp with clean cabins, rental boats with 15hp motors, who fixed all of your meals for you??? lol


----------



## Lawman60

BMustang said:


> You couldn't find a nice camp with clean cabins, rental boats with 15hp motors, who fixed all of your meals for you??? lol


I don't know how old you are BMustang, but this trip is more about bringing back just a little bit of my youth, before I'm really too old to do it. The funny part is that our family owns three beautiful lake side cottages about 200 miles east of where I'm going. I have so many memories of this place that I just have to do it once more in my life. I took my first spring black bear there. I saw my first moose and heard wolves. On one of the trips, we got up in the morning to find that our canoe was about 300 yards away and there we were on an island. The three of us drew straws to see who would make the swim...I lost. Striped down to my underwear with a zip lock bag with matches and paper so I could start a fire if I didn't drowned, and off I went. That was maybe the closest to death I ever was. By the time I reached the far shore, I was blue and shaking so bad that it took all the matches I had to finally get a fire started. I remember seeing a loon swimming with it's two chicks on it's back. Another time we walked right into a bear with the canoe on top our heads! I stopped short, being at the front, but my buddy about broke my neck when he just keep on walking. Lucky the bear had little interest in two idiots carrying a canoe over there heads. I've lived through black flys thick as pea soup and found out that Deet insect repellent will do one hell of a number on the stock of your .308. And one last thing, I intentionally left my old blue enamel coffee pot hid in a little rock nook in the hope that I would come back again. I could spend hours talking about all of the adventures I had there from age 19 till I was about 28, but it would be boring to anyone else but the hand full of guys that were there with me. It's been 25 years, I'm almost 53, God knows if I'll ever be able to do it again. 

Sure, I like hot showers, soft beds, and a fireplace as much as any sane man of my age, but maybe you can now understand why I'm going back to Ruth and Ruby. Living the dream as best as I can.


----------



## fishmounter

Lawman, I am right there with you ! I'd much rather conquer the challenges in life than enjoy the luxuries. We have that in our normal every day lives as it is. Youngsters just cannot comprehend it sometimes. This trip is about roughing it, sustenance, and survival. Who knows what you may encounter. That, is what makes a trip like this so exciting ! I'll bet the quietness is deafening ! And the beauty is pristine ! Sounds like you need to just add one more chapter to this saga. Good luck man ! I'll be right there with you, in my dreams. Be safe.


----------



## 2120Tom

Reading through these posts and noticed the "perch as bait NO NO" statement.....wondering when that became a regulation?
Many many years ago as a youngster and as I got older, perch were used as bait once in a while, they were plentiful around the docks in 3 or 4 inch size and as the previous poster said "easy to catch".

Now I know ignorance of the regulations would likely not be an acceptable excuse to a MNR officer, but, I have to wonder how it would stand up in court when EVERY YEAR we buy our license at the same place we are told "we're out of regulation booklets",,, I haven't seen one in years !


----------



## redhawk fisherman

We are heading to the Pickerel River in 3 weeks for our annual trip. When i was little and went with my grandfather we were allowed to catch our own minnows and bait, but now only Canadian residents are allowed to catch their own minnows or chubs.


----------



## twobob

I did not know the perch were a no-no in Canada. We were taught this by local Ojibwe indians who showed us the lakes . We also used frogs too. We havent used either in years . I know the hunting and fishing rules are sometimes different for the natives that live on the reservation.


----------



## Lawman60

Canada has a regulation book that would take days to read, but one thing I do know for sure is that you cannot use any game fish as bait. You are permitted to use only one kind of frog, and you may only have 12 of these frogs in your possession! And catching your own bait is also against the law.
Well, sometimes you have to bend the rules just a little...lol...and this coming from a "Lawman!" lol So, I'm not saying that I wouldn't use a small perch as pike bait, I'm just saying that if I do, it will be hooked through the lips!


----------



## WillyB2

Lawman60 said:


> I don't know how old you are BMustang, but this trip is more about bringing back just a little bit of my youth, before I'm really too old to do it. The funny part is that our family owns three beautiful lake side cottages about 200 miles east of where I'm going. I have so many memories of this place that I just have to do it once more in my life. I took my first spring black bear there. I saw my first moose and heard wolves. On one of the trips, we got up in the morning to find that our canoe was about 300 yards away and there we were on an island. The three of us drew straws to see who would make the swim...I lost. Striped down to my underwear with a zip lock bag with matches and paper so I could start a fire if I didn't drowned, and off I went. That was maybe the closest to death I ever was. By the time I reached the far shore, I was blue and shaking so bad that it took all the matches I had to finally get a fire started. I remember seeing a loon swimming with it's two chicks on it's back. Another time we walked right into a bear with the canoe on top our heads! I stopped short, being at the front, but my buddy about broke my neck when he just keep on walking. Lucky the bear had little interest in two idiots carrying a canoe over there heads. I've lived through black flys thick as pea soup and found out that Deet insect repellent will do one hell of a number on the stock of your .308. And one last thing, I intentionally left my old blue enamel coffee pot hid in a little rock nook in the hope that I would come back again. I could spend hours talking about all of the adventures I had there from age 19 till I was about 28, but it would be boring to anyone else but the hand full of guys that were there with me. It's been 25 years, I'm almost 53, God knows if I'll ever be able to do it again.
> 
> Sure, I like hot showers, soft beds, and a fireplace as much as any sane man of my age, but maybe you can now understand why I'm going back to Ruth and Ruby. Living the dream as best as I can.



Lawman60, I just turned 62 and I understand completely about your trip. I have the same desire to "do again" some of my younger trips before I am to old to do it. Once again, have a great time !!!!


----------



## yankee

Hey lawman660  that sounds like a trip down memory lane with an awesome fishing trip mixed in.I can relate to how special those trips are and enjoyable. Nothing like going on a self-guided trip. Im getting older too and wonder sometimes if Ill hold up on some of my back country trips up north.
But we still keep going dont we  I am 56 and enjoy ever bit of the hard work it takes to enjoy those remote spots. You can do it 
&#61514;
Careful with the bait traps  only Ontario residents can put out bait traps. If you check your route for bait shops youll find that some places sell leeches by the pound.

Good luck, take lots of pictures and enjoy your time up north.


----------



## Lawman60

yankee said:


> &#61514;
> Careful with the bait traps  only Ontario residents can put out bait traps. If you check your route for bait shops youll find that some places sell leeches by the pound.
> 
> Good luck, take lots of pictures and enjoy your time up north.


 I wish there were bait shops in the area Yankee, but I don't think there are any where I'm going. Yes, you're right about trapping bait. I know if I deside to use my traps, I'm taking a chance of getting busted, but being so remote, I doubt we'll have trouble. If I can find a feeder that has chubs or suckers, we may be able to catch a few on rod and hook. I don't think leeches work well for pike and there are no walleye in thes two lakes that I'll be on. Shore lunch is ether pike, perch, or rock bass. The rock bass there are huge and quite good eating when they are fresh caught.


----------



## Lawman60

Some things remain the same and some have changed. Unfortunately, we were unable to make it into Ruth and Ruby. For the first time in many years, so I'm told, the water is so high that the small trail leading into Ruth and Ruby was a swamp. We tried for half a day to find a way in, but it ended in heartbreak. So now what? I went ahead and paid for a camping permit, and fished and camped the French itself. Not bad, but not quite what I had so long hoped for. Such is life. Best pike was 14.5 lbs, and that's not too bad. Plenty of 16" walleye for shore lunch and three muskie as bonus fish.


----------



## WillyB2

Sorry to hear this Lawman. I think we could all tell just how excited you were to live a great past memory. Why not give it a go again next year !! Any action with the smallies?


----------



## Lawman60

I wrote this post 5 years ago, but never did a follow up. The reason being that we could not find a way to get in. Beaver change the landscape up there all tbe time, and our old trail was under water. We looked and looked for a way in for hours. We had come nearly 500 miles, and it was devastating to me.
As the sun was setting, we had to give up. We decided to go to our family's cottages, which were another 250 miles. But as we were leaving Hartly Bay Rd. I spotted a sign for a bait shop. I thought that if anyone could help us, a bait shop would be a good place to inquire.
So we drove a few miles to this bait shop. A little old man came out with the greating, "Hello neighbor!" I talked to him as my brother in law waited in my truck. What a truely lovely and happy man he was! His name was Gus Hass, and he was in his 80's. And what a talker! His bait tanks were full, including hundreds of large suckers and chubs, shinners, and leaches. He knew exactly where I was talking about when I told him about Ruth & Ruby. He said, if my son were here, he could get you back there. But his son was out of town. 
As he took me on a tour of his shop, he started to sing. You may think of him as eccentric, but it wasn't that way. He was a genuinely happy old man. Then out of the blue, he told me he was a song writer and that he was also a published author. He ran into his house quick, and came out with a copy of his book. Me, being the softy I am, bought the book. I flipped through it and saw pictures of him as a young man, and even pictures of him on his wedding day. I asked him about his wife and he said, "she's here, you just can't see her. She's my angle." I realized he was saying that she had passed away. It was hard for me to leave, because this man was just plain captivating! He even walked me out to my truck, and said that he hoped we would come again. I should have mentioned that his back yard was the French River. I can honestly say that by the time I drove away, my mood had changed from very heart broken, to happy, and all because I spent maybe half an hour with Gus.
I didn't read his book until I got back home. It was all about his life on the French. He was a lumber man back in tbe days that they floated the logs in large rafts down tbe river and on out into Georgen Bay of lake Huron. He had lived on the river all his life.
Well 5 years passed. But a few months ago, I learned that I was the last of seven young men that first came to the area for spring bear hunting. The other 6 had passed away. It was then that I decided that I would try again. I thought about Gus and wondered if he were still alive. So I went online and searched for a phone number, and there it was! Hass live bait, Alban, Ontario. I called the number and who answers? It was Gus, and his greating was the same as the day I met him. "Hello neighbor" and then he started to sing, "The worms are wiggling and the minnows are giggling, but I'm not home right now, but leave your number and we'll call you as soon as we get back."
My heart dropped, and somehow I juzt knew that Gus was gone. But the next day I got a call from Canada, it was a man named Doug Hass, Gus's son. I asked him about Gus and he told me that he had passed away in 2014, the year after I met him.
I told Douglas about my trying to get into the two lakes in 2013, and about meeting his father, buying and reading his book, and how he had lifted my spirits on that day. I told him what an inpact he made to my life that evening 5 years ago, and how much I liked him. I also asked if he knew how to get into Ruth & Ruby. Not only did he know how to get in, but he said he would be happy to take me in. I told him I was bringing a 12' aluminium row boat. He said no problem! He would but it on a trailer and haul it and all my gear to tbe lake. I said that would be wonderful, and that it would be difficult for me, but I believed I could walk in and out to my camper each day. And then this man who never met me, knew me, or even heard of me until 5 minutes ago, said, "No, you don't need to walk, I'll just leave you a quad." I was staggered! We talked a few more times and I set a date. Then he said " when you get up here, come over for dinner with us, and spend the night here in your camper, and then we can get you back to thee lakes the next morning. Do you like moose?" To me, moose is the finest eating wild game out there, and I was overwhelmed by all he was doing for me, a perfect stranger!
So on tbe third Friday in June, I headed up. It's a good long drive, and I got held up first at the boarder, the in Hamilton with stopped traffic and again in Berrie with a second car fire. I was more than 3 hours late. I called and spoke with Cathy, Dougs better half, who insisted that they would have a plate for me no matter when I arrived. When I finally got there, it was well past dark. But I met Cathy, a very sweet and lovely lady, and then Doug. When I saw Doug, I was looking at Gus! It was just beyond description! 
We visited for a while, and Doug gave me a tour of the shop. I mantioned how it was just like the day I met his father. And Doug then said, "he's still here, you just can't see him." It brought me to tears, hearing the same words that Gus had used about his late wife.
The next morning we were off. And after 29 years, I was once again on Ruth Lake. It was so wonderful to be back! After dropping my boat and fishing gear at the boat, Doug left me his own quad, and a bag full of large suckers and chubs in oxygen. 
I spent the next three weeks there. I went out to the island where we camped, and looked for a 6 once flask of good bourbon that I had cashed there in 1989.
It was right where I had left it. The gasket had long since rotted away and the Makers Mark bourbon had evaporated, so alone that night, I slept on the island, and thought of my 6 buddies who would have loved to be there. I didn't have the whiskey, but I still toasted them each of the 6 with a bottle of water. As I lay back and looked up at the bright stars, some wolves howled not far away. And I said goodbye to my buddies. Once again I was overwhelmed. It had been less than a year since I had a stroke and I thought my life was over, but here I was, alone in the place that I had dreamed about for 29 years. Mt body was not yet whole, but well on it's way. 
The fishing was outstanding! Large and small mouth bass, and lots of pike. The water was up nearly 5 feet since I was last there. Beaver had been busy all over. I discovered why we couldn't find our trail in 2013, it was under water.
The trail was very obvious now, and had been used quite a bit. On my first day of fishing on Saturday, opening day for bass, I met a man and his wife who were also camping, but while I rode out to my camper each night, they camped in a day on the lake shore. And the nicest people you could hope to meet. I met the man first, Ray, who being a good Canadian offered me a cold beer, and invited me to his camp. Later I met his wife and daughter, who were just wonderful people. July first is Canada day, which is celebrated life the 4th in the states. And a group of about 8 young men came to camp for the weekend. I met them down where I left my boat, rods and about 2 grand in tackle. But without the slightest worry of having things stolen. 
I realized what it is that makes me feel so good around Canadians. They are a lot like the people of Mayberry from the Andy Griffith show, except they swear a lot and include beer as a food group!
But they are trust worthy, kind, helpful and very considerate. 
But back to my story. That little old man Gus, who I can only discribe as sweet, made all of this happen for me.
I know that wherever Gus is, he's reunited with his angle and he's singing.
Thank you Gus!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lawman60 said:


> I wrote this post 5 years ago, but never did a follow up. The reason being that we could not find a way to get in. Beaver change the landscape up there all tbe time, and our old trail was under water. We looked and looked for a way in for hours. We had come nearly 500 miles, and it was devastating to me.
> As the sun was setting, we had to give up. We decided to go to our family's cottages, which were another 250 miles. But as we were leaving Hartly Bay Rd. I spotted a sign for a bait shop. I thought that if anyone could help us, a bait shop would be a good place to inquire.
> So we drove a few miles to this bait shop. A little old man came out with the greating, "Hello neighbor!" I talked to him as my brother in law waited in my truck. What a truely lovely and happy man he was! His name was Gus Hass, and he was in his 80's. And what a talker! His bait tanks were full, including hundreds of large suckers and chubs, shinners, and leaches. He knew exactly where I was talking about when I told him about Ruth & Ruby. He said, if my son were here, he could get you back there. But his son was out of town.
> As he took me on a tour of his shop, he started to sing. You may think of him as eccentric, but it wasn't that way. He was a genuinely happy old man. Then out of the blue, he told me he was a song writer and that he was also a published author. He ran into his house quick, and came out with a copy of his book. Me, being the softy I am, bought the book. I flipped through it and saw pictures of him as a young man, and even pictures of him on his wedding day. I asked him about his wife and he said, "she's here, you just can't see her. She's my angle." I realized he was saying that she had passed away. It was hard for me to leave, because this man was just plain captivating! He even walked me out to my truck, and said that he hoped we would come again. I should have mentioned that his back yard was the French River. I can honestly say that by the time I drove away, my mood had changed from very heart broken, to happy, and all because I spent maybe half an hour with Gus.
> I didn't read his book until I got back home. It was all about his life on the French. He was a lumber man back in tbe days that they floated the logs in large rafts down tbe river and on out into Georgen Bay of lake Huron. He had lived on the river all his life.
> Well 5 years passed. But a few months ago, I learned that I was the last of seven young men that first came to the area for spring bear hunting. The other 6 had passed away. It was then that I decided that I would try again. I thought about Gus and wondered if he were still alive. So I went online and searched for a phone number, and there it was! Hass live bait, Alban, Ontario. I called the number and who answers? It was Gus, and his greating was the same as the day I met him. "Hello neighbor" and then he started to sing, "The worms are wiggling and the minnows are giggling, but I'm not home right now, but leave your number and we'll call you as soon as we get back."
> My heart dropped, and somehow I juzt knew that Gus was gone. But the next day I got a call from Canada, it was a man named Doug Hass, Gus's son. I asked him about Gus and he told me that he had passed away in 2014, the year after I met him.
> I told Douglas about my trying to get into the two lakes in 2013, and about meeting his father, buying and reading his book, and how he had lifted my spirits on that day. I told him what an inpact he made to my life that evening 5 years ago, and how much I liked him. I also asked if he knew how to get into Ruth & Ruby. Not only did he know how to get in, but he said he would be happy to take me in. I told him I was bringing a 12' aluminium row boat. He said no problem! He would but it on a trailer and haul it and all my gear to tbe lake. I said that would be wonderful, and that it would be difficult for me, but I believed I could walk in and out to my camper each day. And then this man who never met me, knew me, or even heard of me until 5 minutes ago, said, "No, you don't need to walk, I'll just leave you a quad." I was staggered! We talked a few more times and I set a date. Then he said " when you get up here, come over for dinner with us, and spend the night here in your camper, and then we can get you back to thee lakes the next morning. Do you like moose?" To me, moose is the finest eating wild game out there, and I was overwhelmed by all he was doing for me, a perfect stranger!
> So on tbe third Friday in June, I headed up. It's a good long drive, and I got held up first at the boarder, the in Hamilton with stopped traffic and again in Berrie with a second car fire. I was more than 3 hours late. I called and spoke with Cathy, Dougs better half, who insisted that they would have a plate for me no matter when I arrived. When I finally got there, it was well past dark. But I met Cathy, a very sweet and lovely lady, and then Doug. When I saw Doug, I was looking at Gus! It was just beyond description!
> We visited for a while, and Doug gave me a tour of the shop. I mantioned how it was just like the day I met his father. And Doug then said, "he's still here, you just can't see him." It brought me to tears, hearing the same words that Gus had used about his late wife.
> The next morning we were off. And after 29 years, I was once again on Ruth Lake. It was so wonderful to be back! After dropping my boat and fishing gear at the boat, Doug left me his own quad, and a bag full of large suckers and chubs in oxygen.
> I spent the next three weeks there. I went out to the island where we camped, and looked for a 6 once flask of good bourbon that I had cashed there in 1989.
> It was right where I had left it. The gasket had long since rotted away and the Makers Mark bourbon had evaporated, so alone that night, I slept on the island, and thought of my 6 buddies who would have loved to be there. I didn't have the whiskey, but I still toasted them each of the 6 with a bottle of water. As I lay back and looked up at the bright stars, some wolves howled not far away. And I said goodbye to my buddies. Once again I was overwhelmed. It had been less than a year since I had a stroke and I thought my life was over, but here I was, alone in the place that I had dreamed about for 29 years. Mt body was not yet whole, but well on it's way.
> The fishing was outstanding! Large and small mouth bass, and lots of pike. The water was up nearly 5 feet since I was last there. Beaver had been busy all over. I discovered why we couldn't find our trail in 2013, it was under water.
> The trail was very obvious now, and had been used quite a bit. On my first day of fishing on Saturday, opening day for bass, I met a man and his wife who were also camping, but while I rode out to my camper each night, they camped in a day on the lake shore. And the nicest people you could hope to meet. I met the man first, Ray, who being a good Canadian offered me a cold beer, and invited me to his camp. Later I met his wife and daughter, who were just wonderful people. July first is Canada day, which is celebrated life the 4th in the states. And a group of about 8 young men came to camp for the weekend. I met them down where I left my boat, rods and about 2 grand in tackle. But without the slightest worry of having things stolen.
> I realized what it is that makes me feel so good around Canadians. They are a lot like the people of Mayberry from the Andy Griffith show, except they swear a lot and include beer as a food group!
> But they are trust worthy, kind, helpful and very considerate.
> But back to my story. That little old man Gus, who I can only discribe as sweet, made all of this happen for me.
> I know that wherever Gus is, he's reunited with his angle and he's singing.
> Thank you Gus!


Great Tribute. Glad to were able to relive your memories. I have a similar memory of a lake southwest of Parry Sound. Both Marinas/ Camps on the lake are long closed so I haven't found a place to stay on the water.
Hope you were able to take many photos to relive your journey. God bless you.


----------



## Lawman60

Great to see you brother! It's been a long time. Oh yes, plenty of pics and videos too. I still hope to talk my son into going with me one day. I think I got a trip or two left in me.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Lawman60 said:


> Great to see you brother! It's been a long time. Oh yes, plenty of pics and videos too. I still hope to talk my son into going with me one day. I think I got a trip or two left in me.


I hope you can take you son with you. I took my son to a lake close to the old lake about five years ago but it wasn't quite the same. Much deeper and of course we didn't know the spots. He will be a father in three months so I hope to revisit the trip with my son, and grandson in 4 or 5 years.

We're on the back nine of life. We may have the time for many trips or maybe not. Hopefully we can create a few more good memories! Check out the pike photo I posted labeled "German Porn".


----------



## Rich B

Lawman....truly enjoyed reading your "rest of the story" post....thanks for sharing it.

Hopefully you are continuing to heal from your stroke; and enjoy many more trips up in the north country.


----------



## kycreek

Great post


----------



## Bassman1978

My 12 year old son is in the Canadian bush this week for the first time. I wasn’t able to go but can’t wait to see the smile on his face when he gets back. Before he left I explained to him that Canadians are much more friendly than he is use to. I will have him read your story when he gets back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her

Lawman. Thank you for the history (I don't want to call it a "story"). Can't decide if it should be a book or a movie. Hopefully you and Gus' son will continue with a lifetime friendship


----------



## Lawman60

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> Lawman. Thank you for the history (I don't want to call it a "story"). Can't decide if it should be a book or a movie. Hopefully you and Gus' son will continue with a lifetime friendship


Thank you for your kind post!
Doug literly has the French River in his back yard, and his own dock. I told him the next time I come up, I'll bring my nig boat and fish the river. I also said I'm going to spend a week at the twin lakes. But I'll bring a canoe this time too, so that I can portage into Ruby. So, we've already planing my next trip!
As a matter of fact, today happens to be my birthday, and my wife got me a 16' square stern canoe. I may even go up again in September. That's when their leaves are in color, and it's too beautiful to put into words.But


----------



## Lawman60




----------



## PBsQuest

The whole French River/Key River/Pickerel River area is under siege by wild fires right now. Quite unfortunate event is happening right now. I hope they get some rain and the men and women fighting the fires have success bringing it under control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawman60

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> Lawman. Thank you for the history (I don't want to call it a "story"). Can't decide if it should be a book or a movie. Hopefully you and Gus' son will continue with a lifetime friendship





PBsQuest said:


> The whole French River/Key River/Pickerel River area is under siege by wild fires right now. Quite unfortunate event is happening right now. I hope they get some rain and the men and women fighting the fires have success bringing it under control.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I just found out about the fires a couple days ago. One thing that will help, it had rained heavily there just before my trip, and another hard rain on June 28-29. So the lakes and rivers are not low.
I don't know how to word this, but fire is part of nature. It's needed at times for it's after effect of new life. Having said that, It's the property damage, the loss of income, loss of homes, camps, and cottages. And the threat to human lives that makes it tragic. Nature deals with fire, and often is reborn soon after.
My prayers are with my friends there, the people that make their livings there, and the men and woman who risk their lives fighting these fires.
PLEASE join me with your own prayers.


----------



## PBsQuest

Lawman60 said:


> Yes, I just found out about the fires a couple days ago. One thing that will help, it had rained heavily there just before my trip, and another hard rain on June 28-29. So the lakes and rivers are not low.
> I don't know how to word this, but fire is part of nature. It's needed at times for it's after effect of new life. Having said that, It's the property damage, the loss of income, loss of homes, camps, and cottages. And the threat to human lives that makes it tragic. Nature deals with fire, and often is reborn soon after.
> My prayers are with my friends there, the people that make their livings there, and the men and woman who risk their lives fighting these fires.
> PLEASE join me with your own prayers.



Unfortunately I read the cause was human interaction. Sad that the carelessness of an individual or individuals caused such great tragedy. We have friends that just transited the Key River today from their island out in Georgian Bay. The photos from the ride up river were heartbreaking. They are praying the fire doesn’t Island jump as they are right off the Pickerel River. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawman60

PBsQuest said:


> Unfortunately I read the cause was human interaction. Sad that the carelessness of an individual or individuals caused such great tragedy. We have friends that just transited the Key River today from their island out in Georgian Bay. The photos from the ride up river were heartbreaking. They are praying the fire doesn’t Island jump as they are right off the Pickerel River.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read the Sudbury news paper, and they continually have said it was from lightning. And so does the the wildlife department, I don't recall what they call it in Canada.
But if your right, it is truely heart breaking. I called my friend Doug, who live on the east side of 69, and with the river in his back yard. He is keeping me posted, but so far so good.


----------



## Lawman60

I just checked their weather forecast.
They are calling for rain the whole week!
With the most on Wednesday up to a quarter inch. Thst dosent sound very much, but it's enough to snuff the fires.


----------



## PBsQuest

Lawman60 said:


> I just checked their weather forecast.
> They are calling for rain the whole week!
> With the most on Wednesday up to a quarter inch. Thst dosent sound very much, but it's enough to snuff the fires.


I saw that as well. Hopefully rain will help stop this and the damage will be minimized. Here is are two pics as they came back up the river. We were supposed to go up Friday for 5 days. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawman60

I spoke to my friend in Sudbury this morning. She said it was raining right then. The fires did not cross the French from the south, and the ones from the west have been under control and ecpected to be dead sometime today.
So, no damage to the French basin.
And she also confirmed their forecast of rain off and on all week.
Wonderful news! I have two friends that run lodges there, Wolsley Bay, and Hass fish camp. They work very hard for their businesses, and would have been devistated had it hit them. But I'm sure there was many from the Perry Sound up to the Key who were not so luckey. Our thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## PBsQuest

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ontario-forest-fire-wind-farm-construction-1.4758864

Just speculation but “sources” say the fire was started by the construction crews building the wind farm at Henvey Inlet First Nation. Curious to see what the investigation finds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyenate

View attachment 269665






































































View attachment 269665

















































View attachment 269665






























My uncle has a cottage on a island just outside of Britt. Here are some pics he sent me


----------



## Lawman60

I guess my post is now a bulletin board for fire reports. It's all yours boys, have at it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

walleyenate said:


> View attachment 269679
> View attachment 269659
> View attachment 269661
> View attachment 269663
> View attachment 269659
> View attachment 269661
> View attachment 269663
> View attachment 269665
> View attachment 269667
> View attachment 269669
> View attachment 269671
> View attachment 269673
> View attachment 269675
> View attachment 269677
> View attachment 269679
> View attachment 269659
> View attachment 269661
> View attachment 269663
> View attachment 269665
> View attachment 269667
> View attachment 269669
> View attachment 269671
> View attachment 269673
> View attachment 269675
> View attachment 269677
> View attachment 269679
> View attachment 269665
> View attachment 269667
> View attachment 269669
> View attachment 269671
> View attachment 269673
> View attachment 269675
> My uncle has a cottage on a island just outside of Britt. Here are some pics he sent me


Sad to see. I enjoy that part of the world.


----------



## Lawman60

PBsQuest said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ontario-forest-fire-wind-farm-construction-1.4758864
> 
> Just speculation but “sources” say the fire was started by the construction crews building the wind farm at Henvey Inlet First Nation. Curious to see what the investigation finds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are fires all over Ontario. Some are hundreds of miles apart. That must have been a hell of a blast.


----------



## Raider16

Just returned from Moon River Basin,fires are north of Parry Sound, highway 69-400 are closed at French River. Cause is said t be from blasting for the wind farm like said in previous quote. Complete fire ban in area, if caught $25,000 fine and 3 month jail repeated over local radio. Very sad, one firefighter lost his life


----------



## Snakecharmer

Raider16 said:


> Just returned from Moon River Basin,fires are north of Parry Sound, highway 69-400 are closed at French River. Cause is said t be from blasting for the wind farm like said in previous quote. Complete fire ban in area, if caught $25,000 fine and 3 month jail repeated over local radio. Very sad, one firefighter lost his life


 How was the fishing? I was there about 15 years ago. I'll have to see in I can dig up the name of the lodge. Some nice musky in there if you can find them.


----------



## Raider16

Tough as always for musky, only hooked into 2 and both ended poorly, lol! Did boat a 43” 22lb pike though and several 32-36” pike. Stayed at woods bay.


----------



## roundbadge

We fished Moon River a few times, stayed at a few places, trolled Blackstone, but the best fishing was thru Captains Alley into the open area with all the islands, great shore lunch Opps also

Targeted Pike and Walleye, but Pike won the day all the time. The action is good there for not being that far north.............best lodging was the German dude, the pilot, they may be out of business, great "executive" cottage


----------



## Raider16

I’ve Been fishing the Moon for some time now, it can be stingy! Captain Allen Straight and beyond is a go to for sure for eater size pike and Blackstone has some monsters! Heading toward Port Rawson has been a go to as we’ll working our way out to PA island. Lots of pike and bass, never targeted walleye/pickerel though but they tell me they are on an upswing with their stocking and spawning areas recovering with higher water levels.


----------



## Schatty

Me and my family are leaving for Horseshoe Island Camp next Saturday, the 11th, for a week. I’ve been keeping tabs on the fires and whether any of them will impact our travel to camp. We drive 400 north out of Toronto and then Highway 11 north going through North Bay and into New Liskeard where we hit 65 and 66 west into Matachewn. It appears that at the moment our travel will not be restricted and there are currently no fires in the area we will be staying. Crossing my fingers that the conditions don’t get worse as I’ve been waiting all year for this trip. This will be my wife and daughter’s first trip north and can’t wait for them to see what keeps me going back year after year.


----------



## Rich B

Schatty said:


> Me and my family are leaving for Horseshoe Island Camp next Saturday, the 11th, for a week. I’ve been keeping tabs on the fires and whether any of them will impact our travel to camp. We drive 400 north out of Toronto and then Highway 11 north going through North Bay and into New Liskeard where we hit 65 and 66 west into Matachewn. It appears that at the moment our travel will not be restricted and there are currently no fires in the area we will be staying. Crossing my fingers that the conditions don’t get worse as I’ve been waiting all year for this trip. This will be my wife and daughter’s first trip north and can’t wait for them to see what keeps me going back year after year.


Be sure and post a report when you get back from your trip up to Horseshoe Island camp....looks like a great camp to spend a week fishing up north...no doubt your family is excited to see what the fishing is like up north of the border (as opposed to Ohio inland fishing - ha). Safe travels....


----------



## tom8111

Lawman60 said:


> I wrote this post 5 years ago, but never did a follow up. The reason being that we could not find a way to get in. Beaver change the landscape up there all tbe time, and our old trail was under water. We looked and looked for a way in for hours. We had come nearly 500 miles, and it was devastating to me.
> As the sun was setting, we had to give up. We decided to go to our family's cottages, which were another 250 miles. But as we were leaving Hartly Bay Rd. I spotted a sign for a bait shop. I thought that if anyone could help us, a bait shop would be a good place to inquire.
> So we drove a few miles to this bait shop. A little old man came out with the greating, "Hello neighbor!" I talked to him as my brother in law waited in my truck. What a truely lovely and happy man he was! His name was Gus Hass, and he was in his 80's. And what a talker! His bait tanks were full, including hundreds of large suckers and chubs, shinners, and leaches. He knew exactly where I was talking about when I told him about Ruth & Ruby. He said, if my son were here, he could get you back there. But his son was out of town.
> As he took me on a tour of his shop, he started to sing. You may think of him as eccentric, but it wasn't that way. He was a genuinely happy old man. Then out of the blue, he told me he was a song writer and that he was also a published author. He ran into his house quick, and came out with a copy of his book. Me, being the softy I am, bought the book. I flipped through it and saw pictures of him as a young man, and even pictures of him on his wedding day. I asked him about his wife and he said, "she's here, you just can't see her. She's my angle." I realized he was saying that she had passed away. It was hard for me to leave, because this man was just plain captivating! He even walked me out to my truck, and said that he hoped we would come again. I should have mentioned that his back yard was the French River. I can honestly say that by the time I drove away, my mood had changed from very heart broken, to happy, and all because I spent maybe half an hour with Gus.
> I didn't read his book until I got back home. It was all about his life on the French. He was a lumber man back in tbe days that they floated the logs in large rafts down tbe river and on out into Georgen Bay of lake Huron. He had lived on the river all his life.
> Well 5 years passed. But a few months ago, I learned that I was the last of seven young men that first came to the area for spring bear hunting. The other 6 had passed away. It was then that I decided that I would try again. I thought about Gus and wondered if he were still alive. So I went online and searched for a phone number, and there it was! Hass live bait, Alban, Ontario. I called the number and who answers? It was Gus, and his greating was the same as the day I met him. "Hello neighbor" and then he started to sing, "The worms are wiggling and the minnows are giggling, but I'm not home right now, but leave your number and we'll call you as soon as we get back."
> My heart dropped, and somehow I juzt knew that Gus was gone. But the next day I got a call from Canada, it was a man named Doug Hass, Gus's son. I asked him about Gus and he told me that he had passed away in 2014, the year after I met him.
> I told Douglas about my trying to get into the two lakes in 2013, and about meeting his father, buying and reading his book, and how he had lifted my spirits on that day. I told him what an inpact he made to my life that evening 5 years ago, and how much I liked him. I also asked if he knew how to get into Ruth & Ruby. Not only did he know how to get in, but he said he would be happy to take me in. I told him I was bringing a 12' aluminium row boat. He said no problem! He would but it on a trailer and haul it and all my gear to tbe lake. I said that would be wonderful, and that it would be difficult for me, but I believed I could walk in and out to my camper each day. And then this man who never met me, knew me, or even heard of me until 5 minutes ago, said, "No, you don't need to walk, I'll just leave you a quad." I was staggered! We talked a few more times and I set a date. Then he said " when you get up here, come over for dinner with us, and spend the night here in your camper, and then we can get you back to thee lakes the next morning. Do you like moose?" To me, moose is the finest eating wild game out there, and I was overwhelmed by all he was doing for me, a perfect stranger!
> So on tbe third Friday in June, I headed up. It's a good long drive, and I got held up first at the boarder, the in Hamilton with stopped traffic and again in Berrie with a second car fire. I was more than 3 hours late. I called and spoke with Cathy, Dougs better half, who insisted that they would have a plate for me no matter when I arrived. When I finally got there, it was well past dark. But I met Cathy, a very sweet and lovely lady, and then Doug. When I saw Doug, I was looking at Gus! It was just beyond description!
> We visited for a while, and Doug gave me a tour of the shop. I mantioned how it was just like the day I met his father. And Doug then said, "he's still here, you just can't see him." It brought me to tears, hearing the same words that Gus had used about his late wife.
> The next morning we were off. And after 29 years, I was once again on Ruth Lake. It was so wonderful to be back! After dropping my boat and fishing gear at the boat, Doug left me his own quad, and a bag full of large suckers and chubs in oxygen.
> I spent the next three weeks there. I went out to the island where we camped, and looked for a 6 once flask of good bourbon that I had cashed there in 1989.
> It was right where I had left it. The gasket had long since rotted away and the Makers Mark bourbon had evaporated, so alone that night, I slept on the island, and thought of my 6 buddies who would have loved to be there. I didn't have the whiskey, but I still toasted them each of the 6 with a bottle of water. As I lay back and looked up at the bright stars, some wolves howled not far away. And I said goodbye to my buddies. Once again I was overwhelmed. It had been less than a year since I had a stroke and I thought my life was over, but here I was, alone in the place that I had dreamed about for 29 years. Mt body was not yet whole, but well on it's way.
> The fishing was outstanding! Large and small mouth bass, and lots of pike. The water was up nearly 5 feet since I was last there. Beaver had been busy all over. I discovered why we couldn't find our trail in 2013, it was under water.
> The trail was very obvious now, and had been used quite a bit. On my first day of fishing on Saturday, opening day for bass, I met a man and his wife who were also camping, but while I rode out to my camper each night, they camped in a day on the lake shore. And the nicest people you could hope to meet. I met the man first, Ray, who being a good Canadian offered me a cold beer, and invited me to his camp. Later I met his wife and daughter, who were just wonderful people. July first is Canada day, which is celebrated life the 4th in the states. And a group of about 8 young men came to camp for the weekend. I met them down where I left my boat, rods and about 2 grand in tackle. But without the slightest worry of having things stolen.
> I realized what it is that makes me feel so good around Canadians. They are a lot like the people of Mayberry from the Andy Griffith show, except they swear a lot and include beer as a food group!
> But they are trust worthy, kind, helpful and very considerate.
> But back to my story. That little old man Gus, who I can only discribe as sweet, made all of this happen for me.
> I know that wherever Gus is, he's reunited with his angle and he's singing.
> Thank you Gus!


Thank you for a great story brought back memorys of a trip I did with 3 other fireman we went to Green wilderness camp and all of my guys are gone good memorys of a 1977 trip Thanks agin


----------

